# 24 Hours of Le Mans: Photographic Proof of the Terribly Distraught Kristensen, Capello McNish Trio



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found this shot uploaded onto the Facebook page Howden Haynes. Most of you probably know "H" from the _Truth in 24_ documentary as the lead engineer for Kristensen, Capello and McNish. As you can see in this photo he found, the drivers were very distraught at the end of the race.
(Yes, for those watching details, this wasn't Le Mans. It was likely Sebring based on the driver suits. Still, the timing is funny and we know for a fact the three were enjoying themselves after the race with the Audi Sport and Peugeot Sport squads and trying not to take it all too seriously)
In all seriousness (or lack thereof), we love this photo. It shows a side of this trio we've come to know, but isn't often seen. We're guessing their sense of humor is a key component to what makes them so very successful and also well-loved by the fans.


----------

